# .621 soak recieved



## ccsoccer03 (Dec 2, 2011)

I recieved the soak update an hour ago


----------



## dizz (Aug 29, 2011)

yea i got mine this morning, already been through every possible root method, and it appears we might need a new method, unless im just effin it up


----------



## tennis9z9 (Jan 9, 2012)

dizz said:


> yea i got mine this morning, already been through every possible root method, and it appears we might need a new method, unless im just effin it up


Droid Life said they heard that OTA rootkeeper will work. Or try the Droid 4 one.


----------



## dizz (Aug 29, 2011)

droid 4 root didnt work, but havent tried OTA rootkeeper, guess its time to find and try it


----------



## cpurick (Sep 1, 2011)

Can you see anything different? What about the Radio version?

Any idea what's changed?


----------



## PappaFloyd (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm pretty sure OTARootKeeper needed to be installed and ran before you received/took the update,after the update and loss of root it is to late. That sucks. I have a friend at work who is not on a soak test group and has the update already, he is un-rooted though. CM7 is running PERFECT for me!


----------



## ccsoccer03 (Dec 2, 2011)

New radio. BP_C_01.09.15p instead if BP_C_01.09.13p
Android Version 2.3.4
Build Number 4.5.1_57_DX8-51

Confirmed: Kills Droid3/Bionic Root Method


----------



## tennis9z9 (Jan 9, 2012)

dizz said:


> droid 4 root didnt work, but havent tried OTA rootkeeper, guess its time to find and try it


You'll probably have to sbf back to .602 to do that though.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

I'd like to see if OTA rootkeeper keeps root. I'll be watching this thread closely. Is it the same bootloader version?

Sent from my unthrottled Shadow MIUI


----------



## mingdizzle (Aug 31, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> I'd like to see if OTA rootkeeper keeps root. I'll be watching this thread closely. Is it the same bootloader version?
> 
> Sent from my unthrottled Shadow MIUI


According to this guy on droidxforums, OTA RootKeeper works.
http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/gingerbread-general-discussion/43906-feb-2012-update-soak-6.html#post532093


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

mingdizzle said:


> According to this guy on droidxforums, OTA RootKeeper works.
> http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/gingerbread-general-discussion/43906-feb-2012-update-soak-6.html#post532093


Why thank you so very much, just texted my mother the link to that app. Saves me a lot of headache!

Sent from my unthrottled Shadow MIUI


----------



## clouse2013 (Jun 30, 2011)

There is a rooted version of this posted in the first part of the DX forum now. I would just do that instead of worrying about OTA root keeper.


----------



## coltzfan (Jun 6, 2011)

Got mine....didnt bother to save root.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Maverick39 (Jun 13, 2011)

clouse2013 said:


> There is a rooted version of this posted in the first part of the DX forum now. I would just do that instead of worrying about OTA root keeper.


Where's it at? Here in rootzwiki

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## bradg24 (Jul 11, 2011)

Does anyone know if the .15 radio any stronger than the .13?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## coltzfan (Jun 6, 2011)

well I tried, Z4Root, Droid 3 one click, Droid 4 one click, Razr one click and Bionic one click and no luck getting this one rooted. Will keep trying tho.

To be honest, I dont see much difference in .13 and .15


----------



## bobcaruso (Sep 13, 2011)

Is no one able to download the file without installing it and post it?


----------



## coltzfan (Jun 6, 2011)

bobcaruso said:


> Is no one able to download the file without installing it and post it?


where would I find it? I can use astro to see the system files and such, but not sure where the update is. I bet this new update has the old exploits removed to hinder rooting.


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

Someone else would have to go into further detail I think, but if the Cheesecake is anything to go by when these updates come out, the file is somewhere in the cache and you might have to use adb to pull it or something. I'm just basing on what I've read regarding the Bionic, so I don't know if the same will apply to the Droid X.

Regarding root, I've seen reports that using OTA rootkeeper on 605, update, then run it again will successfully regain your root permissions. But I have no way to do this myself as I'm not part of the soak test.


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm going to see if I get the ota after my sbf is over. It's been said that this might root it :http://vulnfactory.o...-xyboardxoom-2/

I'll post my results. Of course my sbf failed.


----------



## bobcaruso (Sep 13, 2011)

bobAbooey said:


> I'm going to see if I get the ota after my sbf is over. It's been said that this might root it :http://vulnfactory.o...-xyboardxoom-2/
> 
> I'll post my results. Of course my sbf failed.


BobA, whn you download, it should ask to install, say no and check cache for the file, s/b 15.1 MB


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

Didn't pop up. How are people getting this? Are they just soak testers?


----------



## bobcaruso (Sep 13, 2011)

bobAbooey said:


> Didn't pop up. How are people getting this? Are they just soak testers?


Disappointed in ya BobA, thought you were a somebody to be reckoned with at Verizon, ya just fell a couple of notches


----------



## bobcaruso (Sep 13, 2011)

You can tell the DX is a legacy phone, 6 months ago, this leak would have been posted 10 minutes after being released


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

yep, it sucks. Or it would have been leaked by TBH. They are out of the leak business now. Oh well.


----------



## coltzfan (Jun 6, 2011)

Ok,well .621 was fun for a day..lol same ol same ol gingerbread....back to flashing

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## PappaFloyd (Aug 26, 2011)

Atleast the OTARootKeeper seems to work. On CM7 now, would I need to restore a stock/rooted back up to get this update? I don't see a check for updates option.

Would the new radio affect CM74DXGB at all?


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

Out of interest, I'm not sure if it even supports the dX, but has anyone given a try to ZergRush?

All the best,

-HG


----------



## coltzfan (Jun 6, 2011)

well I am having a heck of a time SBF back to .602 Tried 3 times and it failed each time. Trying sbf to froyo to see if that works. Anyone else try after soak testing?


----------



## PappaFloyd (Aug 26, 2011)

coltzfan said:


> well I am having a heck of a time SBF back to .602 Tried 3 times and it failed each time. Trying sbf to froyo to see if that works. Anyone else try after soak testing?


Hope it works for ya, I'm done with updates from Moto without a possitive root method afterwards. I got stuck without root a while ago and it sucked! Hah

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## coltzfan (Jun 6, 2011)

This is what I got

Bootloader
30.04
Err:A5,70,70,00,1F

MEM_MAP Blank
Service Req'd
Battery OK
OK to Program
Connect USB
Data Cable

OYE.


----------



## dizz (Aug 29, 2011)

i havent tried to sbf back to a earlier version, i saw a few posts on the moto network where people where having to get replacements sent after trying to sbf...i dont really care for a replacement, this particular DX has been to good to me couldnt take the risk on another haha


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

I don't buy that for one sec. The boot loader is the same.

Just keep trying man. When I get code corrupt, I use the Linux sbf.

Sent from my Droid X using RootzWiki


----------



## SimsDelt (Jun 24, 2011)

Same Bootloader as Gingerbread... you should be fine to SBF back.


----------



## Quailson (Jan 1, 2012)

coltzfan said:


> This is what I got
> 
> Bootloader
> 30.04
> ...


Have you tried the Linux CD method?


----------



## bobcaruso (Sep 13, 2011)

This is known problem, I don't think anyone was able to SBF back to 602 from 621


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

Really? That sucks.

Sent from my Droid X using RootzWiki


----------



## coltzfan (Jun 6, 2011)

yeah I tried the Linux SBF last night and that didnt work either. Still gonna plug away at it. F'n Motorola


----------



## PappaFloyd (Aug 26, 2011)

coltzfan said:


> yeah I tried the Linux SBF last night and that didnt work either. Still gonna plug away at it. F'n Motorola


I saw today on DroidLife.Com they said peoples phones were getting bricked trying to SBF back from .621. Good luck.


----------

